# A weekly Vote



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok so I pick something about 40k and everyone makes a vote one vote per person although you can change your vote (once only) You can argue first then vote or just vote straight of.
If you vote please right vote at the beggining of your post so here goes.

who do you think will defeat the Imperium?
(choose a Codex)

Now I would argue that many armies have the chance to defeat it 
Orks, Necrons, Tau, Chaos, Nids. now I know that there are lots of imperium fans who would say it won't fall but its almost inevetable (unless the Emperor has a second coming) so just choose an army you'd rather lose to in that case. (however hard the decision is)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Vote 

I say Orks.


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

Vote: Tau

Now, I do not think that the Imperium will ever be completely destroyed, but someone will set forth a chain reaction that will cause it to splinter into multiple smaller empires

MaxWell


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Have to be choas with dark eldar


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

Vote: Tau

If they manage to spread the Greater Good to some of the Imperial planets they could cause mass numbers to come to their side, imagine an armoured company along side hammerheads!


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

vote:necron
they have out lived teh imperium and they survived the last war, plus they supposedly landed on mars which means they have big plans for terra


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Vote: Chaos 

Dark Eldar worship Slaanesh (only Wyches too) who is least popular between the four Gods (fluff wise)and has the least worshippers so his numbers are'nt too great, seeing as Eldar want to take Slaanesh down too, I don't think he will last long enough, But Chaos over all has plenty of gifts to taint the minds of the Imperium all we need is another big Heresy (hopefully at the Cadian gate so that Chaos can break through and wreak havoc once more.


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Vote Tau

It pains me to say this but I would rather fall to Tau they are the most Humane race.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Not sure what the question is I'm afraid. Who will defeat the Imperium? Or who do I _want_ to defeat the Imperium?

:confused cyclops:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Da Orks!!!!!


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Tyranids, they consume all


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

necrons end of


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Vote : Orks
they will eventually come to reason with eachother and make the mightyest WWAAGGHH ever.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Personally, I think the imperium is stronger than all of them combined but if I have to choose:
Chaos, closely followed by necrons

Orks will never unite, the tau are too weak and insignificant (also, I just don't like them), and I could list dozens of ways that the tyranids could probably be defeated. The necrons are nearly unstoppable, and are the only ones truly capable of defeating chaos. However, assuming that the necrons don't cut off the warp from the universe, chaos is the race most likely to defeat the imperium. For every 100 imperial guard soldiers, there are 100 cultists and 500 daemons.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> Not sure what the question is I'm afraid. Who will defeat the Imperium? Or who do I _want_ to defeat the Imperium?
> 
> :confused cyclops:


depends if you collect an Imperial army 
if you do then choose an army you'd rather fall to
if you don't then choose an army you think will beat em.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Chaos will win. as long as there are humans there are corruptable soldiers to be used at the whim of the gods


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

The orks will unite. the human is a dying race anyway.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chaos of it takes cadia. Necs if they awake on Mars. Tyranids if they get through the octavius system. Orks if they unite. Tau if they grow in numbers. Basically, they all have a huge chance of mauling the imperium, except there's one great big IF stopping them.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

vote chaos

heresy is in everyone


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Vote: The Imperium will destroy itself. Eventually, trying to govern too many unhappy citizens, the government will grow weaker and the civilians will grow more animosity towards it. Then, the civilians will raise and revolt, killing any goverment/Inquisitional (especially the Inquisitional, hell they'll probably torture them for hours before giving them the gift of death) officials and unplugging the golden throne, killing the false emperor once and for all. Then Chaos will come, recruite, and take over.


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

So here's how that went 

Orks 3
Tau 3
Chaos 5
Necrons 2
Tyranids 1
Imperium 1
So Chaos is the Fave choice to destroy the Imperium

*New Question
Which will be the Next army to rise To Power? (Like the Once mighty Imperium)*

The Imperium will Rise again 

Vote: Imperium


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Vote: Chaos

Again they Kick ass


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Vote: Tau
as much as i hate to admit it the pesky Tau would rise to power, Chaos would tear itself appart after completely destroying the Orks and the Eldar so it would be left to the Tau, Necrons and Nids to sort it out between themselves and i think the Tau would be more than happy to pick up the remnants of humanity and carry on the crusade.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Vote: necrons

Unless they're entirely destroyed (by that I mean that all of their tomb worlds are reduced to dust), they should be the only race capable of "rising" and controlling most of the universe. The eldar and dark eldar would likely be destroyed long before the imperium, the orks would just beat each other up after salvaging all of the "humie tech", and the tau would just be chewed up and spat out by the necrons, despite the many new human recruits they would recieve (also, I just hate them, mostly because of their naive knowledge of the warp and the universe). The imperium probably wouldn't rise again, but a smaller human empire could rise to power, although they wouldn't be nearly as strong as the imperium. Chaos would probably flourish at first, but necron attacks would weaken them greatly.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

AAACK I'm having posting problems


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Vote: Tau
> as much as i hate to admit it the pesky Tau would rise to power, Chaos would tear itself appart after completely destroying the Orks and the Eldar so it would be left to the Tau, Necrons and Nids to sort it out between themselves and i think the Tau would be more than happy to pick up the remnants of humanity and carry on the crusade.


This seems to be a Dilema Because I would say the Blood God would win and mince the Galaxy.

(All though that maybe my Khorne Side Speaking)


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Imperium!

....because we are humans.... and have stuff.

as well as demo packs and jungle fighters.


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Vote: Imperium BT

The Black Templars will lead a crusade and crush everything in its path.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

it will be chaos


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> depends if you collect an Imperial army
> if you do then choose an army you'd rather fall to
> if you don't then choose an army you think will beat em.


Oh right,

I'd prefer the Imperium to fall to the Eldar from an aesthetic point of view.

I think the long-term prognosis has to be Tyrannids destroying all life in the galaxy then hibernating their way to the next one.

:less confused cyclops:

EDIT: oh now I'm answering the wrong question...

:confused again cyclops:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The eldar will, as they are creating another god with there spirit stones, to take out choas. If I am correct


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

R u forgeting there previous attempts at making gods. one turned to evil the other ripped to pieces by the chaos gods.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Go Zondarian!!!
yeah thats about right plus I'd like to see an Avatar walk into the Eye Of Terror and even if Eldar Did create an Avatar the Gods would Match it They have tzeentch's brains, Nurgle could give it an STD, Khorne would go mental and Hack chunks out of him and Slaanesh would dance around and confuse it.

(The Eldar are doomed How would they rise to Power even with an Avatar)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

this is it
Eldar Mythology is an ancient force which binds the Eldar together and forms a basis for much of their thinking on their ancient past. There were several gods in Eldar myth, all but two (Cegorach and Khaine) being destroyed in the Fall of the Eldar race. A new god (Ynnead), not part of the old mythology, is said to be forming from the souls of the Eldar dead within the Infinity Circuits of the Craftworlds.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

This is some more info
Ynnead represents the last hope of the dwindling Eldar race. They believe that when the Infinity Circuits hold all the spirits of their race, all of the Craftworlds will unite into one Infinity Circuit, and the collective spirits of the Eldar will join to form a new Power in the Warp that will battle and subdue Slaanesh, so that Eldar spirits may once more be able to merge with it and form a single, balanced entity. By doing so, if such a thing is possible, they hope that this will allow the Eldar race to be reborn into a better form. Meanwhile the Craftworlds and the spirit stones must be guarded from harm and continue to survive, so that all Eldar can see and form in their own minds a concept of the Eldar virtues that will enter along with their spirits into the Infinity Circuits.

Ynnead itself (the God of the Dead) is supposedly a nascent Eldar god growing in the collective Infinity Circuits of every craftworld, from the souls of dead Eldar. It has yet to manifest itself, as it has yet to attain enough power to fulfill its purpose: to destroy Slaanesh and free the Eldar. Its relationship to Kaela Mensha Khaine is unclear.

As Eldar die and their souls become part of the Infinity Circuits, the god grows in power. A few Eldar Seers believe that once every single Eldar has died, Ynnead will awaken and have the strength to defeat Slaanesh forever

Fucking ace


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

the chaos gods will still rip it to shreads. and there is nothing to say that when this god is formed it will even like eldar. It could go all slaneesh on them


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

so wot ur saying is that in order to take over the galaxy they all have to die


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry by galaxy i meant universe


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

yes, but they will live again in this new God. So as you are killing them, you are so what helping them to the goal


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats just Mythology... Hope
Like the emperor in his Throne the Imperium would Yield if he died.

There's a Theory that if Ahriman finds the Black Library he will become a God (pretty much), Others say that he will be able to create Gods, so Eldar can stick that in their Pipe and smoke it


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

He would be a God with No Disciples whats the Point in thats


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Also Eldar only really want Slaanesh seeing as he was their Fault.


----------



## ZYHAC (Mar 21, 2008)

Even though I am a chaos fan and would love to see chaos destroy the Imperium, I would think that the Nids would have a better chance. SM and CSM are too equal in strengh. Orks are too fragile. Necrons have a soso advantage of commin back to life. Tau not sure about them and the new deamons might have a chance. 

But right now I have to go with Nids.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

so the only hope of the eldar surviving is that this single god doesnt die. Wonder if they've ever heard not to put all ur eggs in one basket. And how is he alown meant to be able to take over the universe. Remember alot of the other forces have there own gods that could stop him


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Its a well known Factoid that if Chaos Break through The Cadian Gate the Emperor is screwed. 
Its also general Knowledge that Necrons were more Powerful than anyone so how will Eldar deal with them. When the C'TAN rise once more.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The imperial are screwed any way because the Alpha Legion infact had two primarchs; Alpharius and his twin Omegon (sometimes referred to collectively as just 'Alpharius Omegon'). 
And one is still alife crushing everything he sees, because the Alpha Legion beleve that humanity are the main reson for choas with there week minds and all, so they went to chaos to destroy humanity in doing so will kill chaos

so there is 21 primarchs not 20


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The thing about the god is eldars only hope, so it is the only thing they beleve in, with out this hope they are screwed


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Ha! Answering the right question now I think!

Chaos.

The only faction that actually _wants_ to replace the Imperium is Chaos. All the others want to destroy/eat it - except maybe the Tau. They might want to take it over wholesale and turn it to "the Greater Good".

But I see "The Imperium of Chaos" as being the logical successor to the chaos of the Imperium...

:situationist cyclops:


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

im gonna say either, nids or chaos. heres why, the Tau are far too small of a Empire to pose anysignificant threat to the Imperium and the only reason thier third sphere expansion was able to work was because of the 13th Black Crusade. the Orks wont, because thier too disorganized, the Eldar wont because thier too few in numbers and the Dark Eldar are content with raiding to survive. The Necrons havnt landed on Mars becasue the Adepts of Mars wouldnt let them, they belive that the Emperor and the Machine God are one being but different aspects of that being and they owe thier survival to the Emperor. And besides that, the necrons would have a hell of a time getting past the vast fleet that defends the Terran system from outside forces. 
The reason Chaos could is because its utterly indestructable and is sustained by human emotion. the nids could with sheer weight of numbers and a strong spearhead attack towards Terra, if Terra was overrun by the Nids, the Imperium would collapse and it would fall back into another age of strife.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

acctually green knight, alpharius and omegon were the same spirit trapped in two bodies and when alpharius died so did omegon


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Vote: Chaos
Abbadon will eventually unite the whole traitor legions and with forces like Orks, Tyranids and Tau surrounding them they won't be able to muster their forces there witout the risk of being overwhelmed by the other forces.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Something tells me The Alpha Legion will not be able to kill all of the Imperium OF Man 
1 Its to big for them
2 Other armies will enslave them 
3 as that Other guy said Omegon died when Alpharius Died.


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Vote: chaos

I'd say Chaos are the most Likely 
I doubt an avatar on his own could take over the Universe
and one Primarch can't destroy the Imperium.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

If this Primarch is so Powerful (regardless of the reasoning behind his death)
He cannot be powerful enough to do anything for one what can he do in the Eye Of Terror I don't see him in any Of the Black Crusades?


----------



## Bhelliom (Apr 12, 2008)

Vote: Tyranids.

Because of all the reasons that have been given before:
- Sheer numbers
- What has been "fought off" so far has only been vanguard fleets, and this has been at great cost.

AND: Tyranids don't have gods, they don't have corruption, they don't have humanity, they are not interested in conquering or owning anything. They are a species with one goal.... consume.... nothing else matters to them, therefore they can't be stopped unless the entire race is made extinct...I can't see that happening.

The Imperium may collapse.... Chaos may conquer.... Orks may unite.... 

Tyranids will ultimatley consume this galaxy in whatever state it's in and just move onto the next one.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Vote orks

as they outnumber everyother race they are the best natural survivors in the galaxy and gazghull and nazdreg pull greater numbers of orks in to there waaagh every passing year. also once orks have been on a plannet removing them has (for the imperium at least) been impossible as there spores spread too quickly so they return.

about Omegon though he shared the same spirt as Alpharius it doesnt say anywere that he died when Alpharius did, this is mere conjecture.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

hear, hear, Thanks Ancient Tiel' a fier


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Orks 1
Tyranids 2
Chaos 5
Imperium 3
Tau 1
Necrons 1

Looks Like Chaos win Again
I noticed a lot of arguements in there do people realise the question was
Which will be the Next army to rise To Power? (Like the Once mighty Imperium)
I doubt one eldar Avatar can command an army seeing as he is made from all the dead eldar who the hell is he gonna command? as for Omegan he is alive yes, but he cannot destroy the human race seeing as other legions want to enslave them also most people who turned to chaos lost the ability of free thought because they were bent to the whim Of the Gods.

New question

*Which army is most likely to fall next?*
I will say Eldar on this (even if they get there Avatar One man armies are'nt likely to last long enough)

Vote: Eldar


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Vote: Dark Eldar
They are'nt a big enough force anymore they are'nt immortal either anymore and they have to feed of souls so if they have to fight necrons they is screwed not to mention the Fact that Slaanesh is hunting there souls .


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i got to go with dark eldar

vote : dark eldar


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

vote dark eldar if anyone finds commaragh they are shafted.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Poor dark eldar.
I vote tau


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

that'll cause a ruckus


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

i vote that eldar and slaneesh will die at the same time. The eldar will kill themselves ensuring that the horror they brought upon the world is destroyed


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Sadly I agree with everyone else Dark Eldar are the most likely to die first
Zondarian I think you can only choose one so Choose Eldar because they die first thus causing the death Of Slaanesh.

Vote: Dark Eldar


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Orks influenced by Chaos
Like in 'Bloodquest'


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Vote: I say the nids


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

how will Orks be killed Of?


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Why Nids Robinson?


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Eldar 2
Dark Eldar 5
Tau 1
Orks 1
Tyranids 1

Dark Eldar It is!!!

next question 
*If an Army break into the Eye Of terror and defeat The chaos Space Marines who would it be?*

My Vote UM necrons


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

We shall mince them with them with insane crusade and squash the traitor scum like bugs
Vote: Black Templars


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

No Army has the guts Chaos will break out of the Eye Of terror conquer the universe amd then fight each other after a long while Khorne will emerge victourious.
Vote: Khorne


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Grey Knights ,space marines, and IG team up


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

it just wouldnt work.

my vote is nobody.

p.s-green knight the chances are that a large proportion of your coallition idea would join chaos so i doubt that would work


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Orkses.

Coz Orkses is dedd killy an' hard an' stuff, an' coz Orkses is imminune... imoon... inume... doesn't care about stupid 'oomie and pointy-lugz gods an' stuff.

"Waaaagh!" as I believe the term is.

:big green cyclops:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Not believing in chaos won't help em for one the horrors the Eye Of Terror contains is enough to destroy anything as far as Khorne is concerned Orks are childs play (I assume you've heard about the planet where khorne revives his forces and the orks so that he can keep fighting the Eye Of Terror makes Matter Immatter (for a want of a better word) as for the Guard well they are just to weak minded to last long enough and some of the space Marines would probably submit to the Whim Of chaos to that leaves the Grey Knights to survive and whilst they have done well before in the Eye Of Terror by surviving they would be no match for the Daemon Primarchs and the huge Fortress'.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Pffft!

The more Orkses fight the bigga an' more killy they gets!

Bring it on poonie oomie!

:up for it cyclops:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Grey knight have the best chance but every thing is fucked against choas.


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol I have a mind to agree with you there GK 
Although as long as we send out insane crusades and fight every day as if it were a last day for dorn we will bring down the scum that is known as for Chaos Gore Dorn's chainsword was enough to stop a chaos fleet dead and the memory of him inspires The imperium to ever great sacrifice in the Emperor's name. so I say again on with a big assed crusade that minces everything!!!!


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Eh, the Warp's probably going to eat everything up, doesn't matter if you're Chaos or not. The Warp IS Chaos, and being Chaos, it can eat itself and everything else.
Therefore...
Vote: The Warp


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree RD666 insane Crusades FTW!!!


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

My vote to necrons it counts as 10.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Rogal Dorn 666 said:


> Lol I have a mind to agree with you there GK
> Although as long as we send out insane crusades and fight every day as if it were a last day for dorn we will bring down the scum that is known as for Chaos Gore Dorn's chainsword was enough to stop a chaos fleet dead and the memory of him inspires The imperium to ever great sacrifice in the Emperor's name. so I say again on with a big assed crusade that minces everything!!!!


Sob...sob and inspirational speech there
If I was'nt a traitor I would be driven to further acts of sacrifice


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Orks, i say orks because one they have already tried and did well, and also because out of the few who have the power they are the only ones i can imagine would want too.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I find Orks a confusing race they seek power surely so surely the chaos gods would be Able to bend their minds? Slaanesh uses desire.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

True but orks are a force in them selfs, and i thought they had there own gods


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

well we have a triple tie now 
Necrons 2
Black Templars 1
Khorne 1
Daemon Hunters 1
Noone 2
Orks 2

Ok I'd like to make a new rule which is if anyone has a cool voting question then Pm me it (i'm kinda short on Ideas)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Vote: Tau
They are too dynamic and high-tech.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

vote : tau

although i hate them all, chaos would destroy us, tyranids devour us , orks put us into slavery , dark eldar put us into slavery and necrons destroy us. however tau , after destroying terra would offer to ally ( maybe rule ? ) the other human worlds peacefully against chaos

and why do every one keep saying nids and necrons will unite? they wont , tyranids devour everything that isn`t a tyranid, and necrons obey the c`tan who only want domination for themselves.

however i think it will come from within, that shall be the destruction of the imperium, the inquisition shall be overthrown and the chaos gods will take advantage of this like they did of the eldar


----------

